# Marbury and Telfair Family Story



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Telfair, who faced Marbury at the Garden Jan. 9, is now in starting lineup and subject of a new book, "The Jump" in which their two families are depicted as the Hatfields and McCoys. The Telfairs claim the Marburys, who lived in the same Coney Island project, abandoned them financially and spiritually once Stephon made his millions in the NBA." New York Post

"Asked if he was hurt by the book, Marbury said, "No. I know they just don't know better. I don't get mad at ignorance. How could you get mad at someone for not knowing that two plus two is four. I know how they think. Now they're seeing and understanding what it's about. You can't satisfy everyone. It's impossible." The book also details a well-known tale in which Marbury and Telfair went 1-on-1 on the project playgrounds a few years ago before a sizeable crowd. It was a physical battle in which they traded hurtful insults and Telfair schooled his older cousin." New York Post

"Marbury did in fact give Telfair's family money, but Marbury also had his own family to support. He takes responsibility for being his brother's keeper but doesn't feel obligated to be his cousin's keeper. "Forget that I take care of 25 people," Marbury says in the book. "They don't understand that, in regular society in this world, people work for their families. I have a wife, kids, a mother, a father, brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews." New York Daily News

"Marbury believes the Telfairs have changed their tune since Sebastian turned pro. Marbury has a big family and supports his wife, kids, mother, father, brothers, sisters, nieces and nephews. "It's hard because everybody wants something," Marbury said. "We knew they'd do a 360. It's new to them. But we've been going through the last nine years and we know what it's about." Marbury claims his family is unfazed. "We don't, especially against family, hold grudges like that," he said. Marbury says he does counsel Telfair. "I speak to my cousin," Marbury said. "I know he was young and he was being manipulated by someone trying to make money. That's all [author] Ian O'Connor was doing. I totally think he took advantage." New York Post

"The general feeling in Marbury's hometown is that Telfair is more beloved. In fact, Lincoln High School retired Telfair's number two months ago, an honor the school has yet to bestow on Marbury, who had a legendary prep career. Marbury would never admit being bothered by the obvious slight, even though Marbury's annual tournament in Coney Island raises scholarship money and Marbury donates turkeys and toys to local families each holiday season." New York Daily News


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Interesting....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I was under the impression Starbury was really into his basketball and didn't try to get too bogged down in requests. But if he took care of that many people, I stand corrected.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This is an example of the media making bad situations worse.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Telfairs had no gripe in the first place. Work for your own damn money you lazy focks!


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

and I thought my family had problems.....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> "They don't understand that, in regular society in this world, people work for their families. I have a wife, kids, a mother, a father, brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews."


Now that's some serious, understated ownage.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. Talk about another media-fueled controversy. I hate the news in this country.

:sigh:


----------

